# La ciudad es Pasadena, el fotógrafo J Block



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

PASADENA, CALIFORNIA
La ciudad de las rosas

Bueno, ya que Canelita y Gato Negro no me invitaron a la reu que tuvieron la semana pasada pues decidí salir a tomar fotos por mi cuenta (Jajaja, mentira Canelita, estoy seguro que no necesitaban la compañía de un violinista.. )​
Bueno, aquí un pequeñísimo paseo por la ciudad de Pasadena, conocida por su famoso Desfile de las Rosas de año nuevo. Pasadena es conocida por su centro histórico, sus numerosos templos y sus hermosos edificios públicos.









La Municipalidad de Pasadena









Paseo hacia la Municipalidad









La Biblioteca de Pasadena


















La Municipalidad, por dentro









Patio de la Municipalidad









Paseo frente a la Municipalidad









Un templo


















El Antiguo Hotel Doubletree de Pasadena









La avenida Colorado y sus boutiques









El Auditorio Cívico









Shopping...









Una de las principales estaciones del Metro de Los Angeles


















El Parque Central de Pasadena









El Castillo Green...antes un hotel, hoy departamentos









El Castillo Green


















Edificios en Old Pasadena, el centro histórico de la ciudad



















Por nada del mundo me acuerdo del nombre de este templo...


















Madre e hija en una plazuela de Old Pasadena









Los cafés y restaurantes de Old Pasadena
































































Esto es todo por hoy, fácil en una semana regreso a Pasadena a tomar más fotos, aún hay mucho por ver. ​


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Un ciudad muy linda, no me la imaginaba asi.
Un centro historico bien conservado, calles peatonales y espacios publicos, que bonito !


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

que lindo tu thread   
me encanto la pileta de mariposa


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Que buenas fotos Bruno!!! la ciudad se ve muy bien!! nunca escuche hablar de ella.. pero es muy bonita...

Buen buen thread!


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Geniales las fotos Bruno.
La armonía arquitectónica se ve en cada rincón de Pasadena. Interesante lo del hotel que se convirtió en un edificio de departamentos. Espero más fotos ps... no seas vago.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias x los comentarios. Pasadena es una de las ciudades más bellas del sur de California.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que hermoso tema  gracias Block!  me encanto la primera foto


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Se ve bien "chic" ! Me gusta. Pedestrian friendly , perfecto para una caminata en primavera , bien acompaniado , jeje ! Anyway , chevre el thread !


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante percepción de la ciudad ! Su bonito lado histórico y característico... Además, la mayoría de fotos fue tomada con mucho criterio y conocimiento en fotografía, claro, sin ser fotógrafo, pero hay buena labor de aficionado... Buenas las fotos !


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Asi es como me gustan las ciudades... que tenga parques, cafes y lugares donde salir a caminar. Cuando aprenderas Northern Virginia :lol:
Buenas fotos Block!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonita ciudad, me gustaron mucho las fotos, especialmente las del palacio municipal.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bruno, me haces sentir culpable...es que estás un poquito lejos, pero bueno, excusas excusas...creo que realísticamente hacemos la reunión oficial para el otoño, con alibiza también. Y nada de violines, por favor... :lol:

Te quedó espectacular el thread. Pasadena es una de las ciudades más históricas y tradicionales del sur de California, como dices. No por nada es anfitrión del desfile de las Rosas. En el verano hice una ruta similar, con puro metro y autobús. En diciembre regresé, pero el tráfico era infernal, justamente por el desfile que iba a ser en dos días.

Espero que puedas postear más fotos, la zona por Caltech tiene casas muy bonitas me han dicho, también está el Norton Simon Museum que tiene piezas muy buenas, y ni qué decir del Huntington Library.  Ah, y South Pasadena también...uff, es de nunca acabar. :lol:

¡Felicitaciones, Bruno, y saludossss!!!! :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios!

Canelita, no te preocupes, estaba bromeando. De hecho tenemos que reunirnos! El forista Renzo 7 también vive x aquí. 

Aún falta harto...está la zona de Lake, las casas estilo Craftman (entre ellas la casa Gamble), el Huntington Library, el antiguo Ambassador College y Orange Grove...etc...etc...Tengo que regresar uno de estos días.


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

j block exelentes fotos...a mi me encanto pasadena cuando estuve por los angeles. Cree que a prncipios de marzo regreso a LA y definitivamente hare un stop por alli. once again nice pics.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

J_Block lindo thread... muy buenas tus fotos


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Que bacan se ve super tranquila Pasadena, con tus fotos y las de Canelita me estoy sintiendo culpable de no aprovechar un poco más los dias que pase en California. San Francisco, San Diego son bacanes pero creo que Los Angeles era de leí y se me paso!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias x los comentarios.  

Henry, ya sabes, la próxima vez que estés en Los Angeles me pasas la voz.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bellas fotos.

Excelentes tomas, ha sido lo mejor comprarse esa cámara!!!!

La octava foto me encanta!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Qué fotos!!! no me la imaginaba asi a esta ciudad californiana ... muy bella Pasadena. :colgate: Salu2 J Block


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Bellas fotos.
> 
> Excelentes tomas, ha sido lo mejor comprarse esa cámara!!!!
> 
> La octava foto me encanta!!!


Gracias Vane! Eso sí, aún no me he comprado la nueva cámara! Esa es la viejita. La nueva la voy a conseguir en abril. La estrenaré durante mi viaje a Dallas y San Antonio ese mes. 

Gracias Inkandrew9!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

está bakan la ciudad bruno  buenas fotos


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Loco, esas mansiones están de la wich. Tremendas fotos y bien ahí con el árbol Incascrapers


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias x los comentarios! Pronto regresaré con más fotos. 



DoctorZero said:


> Tremendas fotos y bien ahí con el árbol Incascrapers


:lol:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bravazas!!!!

Ahora si me dejo tomar fotos de un forista ajajajajaja....


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Block lindas las fotos. Que bonita es la arquitectura neocolonial californiana.
Muy lindas residencias, aquí ya las hubieran demolido:bash:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelentes fotos, una ciudad muy bonita y bien cuidada. Orange Grove parece un poco lo que fue San Isidro hace unos 50 años, con esas hermosas mansiones neocoloniales. La presentacion de las fotos es superior...


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buenas fotos del centro de Pasadena...una de mis librerías favoritas esta ahí, Vroman's...

Me gustaron mucho las fotos con los efectos especiales, pero muy lindas todas.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Muy linda tu ciudad Bruno...*

recién puedo ver con calma tu thread y he quedado fascinado por lo elegante que es Pasadena,me la imaginé muy bonita pero no tan elegante...realmente debe ser un sueño vivir allí...FELICITACIONES !!!!


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

^^^^

Concuerdo contigo, me encanta su arquitectura más que nada, aunque debe ser caro vivir por allá.


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Te felicito JBlock, eres un buen fotografo, las fotos estan excelentes.


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Yo vivo aqui en Pasadena, me da mucho gusto de que visiten por aca y les recomiendo subir a las montanas para ver panoramicas de la area metro. En dias claros se puede ver hasta el mar.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Hermosa ciudad!


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

ld:


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Viendo esas fotos no hay duda de que todavía se siente esa herencia hispana. A Pasadena la recuerdo porque fue en esa ciudad donde se llevó a cabo la final de Mundial de fútbol EE.UU. 1994. Es la primera vez que veo fotos de esa ciudad y, claro está, todas las fotos son muy bonitas.

espero algún día ir a L.A. :lol:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios...jaja, ya me había olvidado de este thread. 



jos18g said:


> ld:


Alucina que hasta el momento no he visto un sólo thread con fotos tuyas. Como que ya es hora, no?


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

J Block said:


> Gracias por los comentarios...jaja, ya me había olvidado de este thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Alucina que hasta el momento no he visto un sólo thread con fotos tuyas. Como que ya es hora, no?


la verdad no se porque me dices eso o te has picado, tu cuestionamiento no viene al caso no crees? este foro no es una competencia de a ver quien gana en fotos, quien hace mas threads, este foro es para comunicar a los demas de las cosas que suceden en el PERU(Foro peruano dice no se si leiste), yo solo puse lo que pienso ya que este thread es del año pasado y lo han revivido, recientemente, pareces niño deberias madurar kay:, es solo una opinion, no veo porque molestarse porque el thread de que es viejo es viejo:dunno:, de todas formas las fotos estan bonitas


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

jos18g said:


> la verdad no se porque me dices eso o te has picado, tu cuestionamiento no viene al caso no crees? este foro no es una competencia de a ver quien gana en fotos, quien hace mas threads, este foro es para comunicar a los demas de las cosas que suceden en el PERU(Foro peruano dice no se si leiste), yo solo puse lo que pienso ya que este thread es del año pasado y lo han revivido, recientemente, pareces niño deberias madurar kay:, es solo una opinion, no veo porque molestarse porque el thread de que es viejo es viejo:dunno:, de todas formas las fotos estan bonitas


Yo no me había molestado, sólo te estaba haciendo una pregunta, pero en fin...gracias por el comentario.


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

seria muy bueno que tomes fotos a nuestra querida Lima con esa misma calidad de fotos, digo no?......


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ciudadano-Mundial said:


> seria muy bueno que tomes fotos a nuestra querida Lima con esa misma calidad de fotos, digo no?......


Lo he hecho muchas de veces.


----------

